# Impossible de jumeler mon Iphone à mon Macbook air



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2013)

Bonjour, 
J'ai un macbook air 2012 et un Iphone 5. Las de devoir le brancher a chaque fois, j'ai essayé de voir si je pouvais transférer mon contenu sans fil. 
La solution la plus répandue que j'ai trouvé sur le net est par l'intermédiaire du bluetooth. J'ai donc activé cela sur mon ordinateur et mon iphone, et la c'est le drame: mon iphone m'annonce que "L'appareil (le macbook) n'est pas pris en charge". 
J'ai beau essayer et réessayer rien n'y fait... 
A noter que mon iphone ne détecte pas mon mac (il ne détecte aucun appareil d'ailleurs, la roue tourne et m'indique qu'il "recherche" mais ne trouve rien), mais mon mac détecte bien mon Iphone, mais quand je fais "explorer le contenu d'un appareil" et que je selectionne l'iphone il me dit "cet appareil n'offre pas les services requis"

J'ai brièvement réussi une fois à les connecter, cela à duré 10 secondes et après il m'a de nouveau annoncé qu'il n'était pas pris en charge. J'hallucine un peu car j'aurai au moins pensé que le fait d'avoir un Iphone + un macbook aurait rendu les choses plus simples mais ça n'a pas l'air au contraire. 

Quelqu'un saurait-il quoi faire ? Merci d'avance !


----------



## Larme (15 Mai 2013)

Transférer du contenu sans fil ?
Wi-Fi...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2013)

Mais comment en wifi ? 
Et pour le Bluetooth c'est quand même étrange non ?


----------



## Larme (15 Mai 2013)

Tu synchronises quoi comme données ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2013)

Photos et musique, c'est tout !


----------



## florian1003 (18 Mai 2013)

Pour synchroniser avec iTunes, il faut avoir cocher la case sur l'iPhone et sur le MAc (synchro wifi). Pour échanger des fichiers, tu peux le faire, soit en wifi, soit en Bluetooth via l'app Instashare, installée sur le Mac et sur l'iPhone (gratuit).


----------

